# Food ideas for a dog recovering from a stroke



## lizzie_liz (22 July 2008)

End of last week our 13 year old lab x collie had a stroke, she is at home but is not eating. We have been told that she will probably feel sick due to the effects of the stroke and can get stomach spasms. 
Does anyone have any ideas on what to feed her? We have tried boiled chicken, cheese and scrambled egg but she is not taking them. She did have some milk this morning and some sausage casserole gravy last night. 
She is recovering from the stroke and wants to rush out to the garden but ends up losing her balance and last night she did go out and bark for the first time. 

Any tips/advice/ideas greatfully recieved


----------



## goldypops (22 July 2008)

Hi, our old dog had a couple of strokes. They do get over them pretty quickly and you should see an improvement each day. We had to help when he went to the loo as he kept falling over cocking his leg up!
Ours didnt go off his food, but the first time he was sick with the dizziness the vet gave him an injection to help with that - did yours have one???
Sounds like you are trying all the right things with the food and you'll probably find he'll start again pretty soon so try not to worry.
There are tablets they can have which although dont stop the strokes happening do help eliviate the symptoms, sure your vet has told you about them.
Hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (22 July 2008)

Don't know if this is any good but our 13 year old cat had a stroke 3 weeks ago. He is still wobbly and isnt quite the same cat but we now have the same problem. He wont eat much and is losing weight fast. We have took him back to the vets again this morning and they have took bloods (results tomorrow) She has also given him some appetite tablets to make him eat more hopefully.  It might be worth having a word with your vet if you could get these tablets. They are called "Periactin" Dont leave it too late as our cat has lost so much weight in a matter of days.
I know it is probably different for dogs but just thought it was worth a mention.
Hope he soon gets better.


----------



## johannapage (25 July 2008)

periactin is fab in cats, not sure if its liscenced in dogs..ill look 2moro in work!

keep up with the foods ur trying, tbh anyting is ok - dosent have to be bland food, if he;ll eat something else let him 
apart from the obvious bad stuff - eg chocs etc!


----------



## Srossco (15 August 2019)

lizzie_liz said:



			End of last week our 13 year old lab x collie had a stroke, she is at home but is not eating. We have been told that she will probably feel sick due to the effects of the stroke and can get stomach spasms.
Does anyone have any ideas on what to feed her? We have tried boiled chicken, cheese and scrambled egg but she is not taking them. She did have some milk this morning and some sausage casserole gravy last night.
She is recovering from the stroke and wants to rush out to the garden but ends up losing her balance and last night she did go out and bark for the first time.

Any tips/advice/ideas greatfully recieved
		
Click to expand...

She is probably nauseous from the dizziness from the stroke. Our shepherd mix also wouldnâ€™t eat after his stroke but giving him anti nausea medication (Dramamine) worked wonders. His appetite returned and eating helped him regain his strength.


----------



## {97702} (15 August 2019)

My greyhound lost her appetite after her stroke so I fed her fresh cooked chicken.... she graciously decided she would eat that ðŸ˜Š just try anything and everything, little and often is best


----------



## deb_l222 (15 August 2019)

This dog will be incredibly old by now


----------



## {97702} (15 August 2019)

deb_l222 said:



			This dog will be incredibly old by now 

Click to expand...

Lol well noticed! What is it with people resurrecting old threads... I wondered why I didnâ€™t recognise any of the user names ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## deb_l222 (15 August 2019)

Levrier said:



			Lol well noticed! What is it with people resurrecting old threads... I wondered why I didnâ€™t recognise any of the user names ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Only because I was going to reply, mine have had a lot of 'events' as you know, then I spotted the date of the OP.  I'm not normally that observant.  Dog may well still be alive at 24.  I had a JRT live to 20


----------



## {97702} (15 August 2019)

deb_l222 said:



			Only because I was going to reply, mine have had a lot of 'events' as you know, then I spotted the date of the OP.  I'm not normally that observant.  Dog may well still be alive at 24.  I had a JRT live to 20 

Click to expand...

Oh god donâ€™t say that, that would mean another 9 years of George ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------

